# mosquitoes in nest box



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my coops has what looks like mosquitoes in the nest box, anyone ever have this? It is not wet and the hay is fresh. None of the other coops have this issue. Any ideas?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My coop is currently swarming with mosquitos, its horrible. But its also been storming every night and on and off during the day for the last week. Once this weather breaks I need to clean the coop out. 

As for mosquitos in a dry coop, maybe they're in the nest box for the moisture from the chickens body heat and laying ? Sorry not sure, but the mosquitos are really bad this year .


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> My coop is currently swarming with mosquitos, its horrible. But its also been storming every night and on and off during the day for the last week. Once this weather breaks I need to clean the coop out.
> 
> As for mosquitos in a dry coop, maybe they're in the nest box for the moisture from the chickens body heat and laying ? Sorry not sure, but the mosquitos are really bad this year .


I went ahead and changed out the hay in there just in case. We shall see.


----------

